# Remote Coding Positions! (CPC-A candidates encouraged to apply)  - This is my third t



## Inovalon (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello Coders,

This is my third time back to let everyone know we are again hiring for another class of REMOTE coders. I wanted to thank everyone that had applied to our last position for the Remote Coders and unfortuntely, we could not reach everyone so please re-apply if you are qualified and were not contacted. We have another class that will begin on April 18, 2016. These positions will be "Project based" meaning that it is an open ended contract role. We encourage anyone who is seeking an externship or is unemployed to apply! The ultimate goal is to bring all of our Project Based Coders on Full-Time but at this time we cannot guarantee a full time role or full time hours. These positions are open to anyone with 1 to 5 years experience.

***Requirements***

A CPC or CCS certification
1 year of some type of Healthcare experience

This is a PAID position with Inovalon and you will be offered an 80 hour PAID Risk Adjustment training course as well. Inovalon also supplies a Laptop and requires you have 
your own internet access. All coders interested please apply at the job link below!!! Interviews will consist of 2 Phone interviews and a decision will be made shortly thereafter. Hours for this position will be Monday - Friday 8am-5pm.

All interested please check out the job posting below and apply so we can contact you:

https://careers-inovalon.icims.com/jobs/5253/remote-coding-review-consultant/job

*********Please note: I do not check this website often so your best bet to reach us is to apply! *

Thank you!


----------



## emilyadams1993@yahoo.com (Mar 16, 2016)

I have sent in my application  I hope to hear back from you.


----------



## Ltarpeh (Mar 17, 2016)

*Remote position*

Hello, My name is LaToya Tarpeh.  I just applied, I hope to hear from you soon!!


----------



## lauriereich0113@yahoo.com  (Mar 18, 2016)

*Applied several times*

Hi Inovalon, I have applied several times with Inovalon. Would you kindly advise the forum members and myself about how we can increase our chances of being contacted? Any advice from hiring teams is always appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Sarah31490 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello! My name is Sarah O'Brien, I just sent in my application! Hope to hear from you!


----------

